# Hardbody Widebody update



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Just finished bagging the truck, the widebody & taillight conversion is next. Got set back a little by some moron high schoolers keying their gang name (NPK... whatever that means.) into my bed cover the other night. some people have no respect. Anyway, here's a shot of the rear bag setup with the bed off the truck. enjoy. The rest of the bodywork should be done before march (in time for the Forbidden Fantasy show here in So. Cal.) and hopefully it'll all be one color by then, barring any idiots keying it...








Peace
Sticky


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

mo pics


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> *mo pics *


Werd.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*No Way!*

Thats weird , me and some friends keyed a truck just like that the other night, j/k. No but for real that sucks. I hate when people do that stupid shit and have no respect for people's rides that they obviously can tell they put alot of money into. The other night some one egged my moms '01 monte carlo and whats weird is that my car was in the street and my moms car was way up in the drive way which makes my car closer to them to hit but they didnt hit it. I hope it doesnt set you back to far on your project and get more pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

*More pics*

heh sorry - Here's some more pics, some are older (before I started on the widebody) - The Keying didn't really set me back as far as I thought it would, I fixed it myself today... Only thing is now I have a grey primer bedcover instead of a nice glossy red one. =( Oh well, it was gonna go there anyway, this just sped it up...
anyway, here's the link to more pics
Chemically Imbalanced So Cal - Stickerz' Ride 
peace
Sticky


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job and good luck on your project.


----------

